# Ice updates



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Just heard Long and North are wide open. What's still capped and building for this weekend ?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I am on the other side of the state (NW) but would sure like to hear if any reservoirs kept ice this way too. With the wind and snow, not sure any places that opened up from warm days earlier this week will be thick enough by the weekend.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yesterday's high winds didn't bode well for ice formation eveb though temps were in the 20's


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't know if it's safe all the way out, but I walked out approximately 50 yards on OSP yesterday morning with my spud and it was all good. I AM NOT SAYING THE ICE IS SAFE!!!!! Just be careful but I would think it is good to go because some of the worst spots I encountered were in that first 50 yards when I was fishing last week.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I will be checking OSP later this morning. It was open South at the bend all the way to main lake and it opened up under the bridge across from the launching ramp as of dark last night.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'll do a Drive-By at East, West, North & Long this afternoon & report my observations.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I am at OSP at 9:30 AM. Walked out about 60 yards spudding all the way. My bar was going through with a really hard hit. Drilled a hole and discovered 3 inches of black ice. Went out a little further and spud bar was going through much easier. Drilled another hole and discoved a little less than 3 inches still black ice. All areas that were open yesterday now have clear skim ice on it. Even Dietzs channel.


----------



## Tall Paul (Jan 14, 2015)

Nimisila campground boat launch about 1:00 pm Thurs.


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

What lake are you talking about when you say OSP.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Old State Park in Portage Lakes.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

It's definitely making ice in the PLX area this morning!


----------

